# Ad on Craigslist Orlando



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email the poster and suggest they turn the dogs over to rescue, you can find the national list of rescues on this website and pinpoint the ones nearest you.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sad to this, I hope the owner will consider releasing them to one of the FL GR Rescues, I see from the ad there is a rehoming fee.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emld. the poster to tell them to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I did the same and emailed them. Hopefully they do the right thing. I hate for the next person to be a puppy mill that gets a hold of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ks*

KS

Thanks for emlg. them, too!
Praying they do the right thing, too!!


----------

